# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الإخوة والمشايخ الكرام من يعرف الشيخ الحجي

## ابن إبراهيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
من يعرف شيء من سيرة  الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر الحجي أرجو ان يعرفنا به ...

هذا موقع الشيخ 
http://www.alamralawal.com/#principal::

----------


## أبو عبد الله النجدي2

للأسف لا أعرف شيئا عنه 
إلا إن كان الحجي الذي في مدينة الرياض فهو خطيب في أحد جوامع السويدي 
والله أعلم

----------


## ابن إبراهيم

جزاكم الله خيرا 
نعم هو في الرياض وجدت بعض المعلومات ضمن اسئلة الزوار

.....
تخرج في المعاهد العلمية الشرعية التابعة لجامعة الامام محمد بن سعود في المتوسط والثانوي والكلية والماجستير والدكتوراه من كلية الشريعة بالرياض التابعة لجامعة الإمام ومن أبرز شيوخه الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله حضر دروسه بضع سنين والشيخ ابن فوزان وغيرهم .
....
http://www.alamralawal.com/#detailOfFatwa::14

----------


## سيف بلعيد

شارك في دورة شيخ الإسلام المقامة في الرياض 

له تعاون مستمر مع الشيخ الريس

----------


## عبدالله العلي

> له تعاون مستمر مع الشيخ الريس


الله المستعان

----------


## ابن إبراهيم

> تعاون مستمر


جعلهم الله متعاونين على الخير فالمؤمن أخو المؤمن وأهل العلم أخص من غيرهم بهذا

----------


## عبدالله العلي

اللهم اجعلهم متعاونين على الخير والحق والسداد ، واحفظهم من الوقيعة في أهل العلم والدعاة الأحياء منهم والأموات .

----------


## ابن إبراهيم

> اللهم اجعلهم متعاونين على الخير والحق والسداد ، واحفظهم من الوقيعة في أهل العلم والدعاة الأحياء منهم والأموات .


ويحفظني وإخواني هنا قبلهم 

آمين

----------

